# Soy Milk vs. Rice Milk?



## mertz (Jun 7, 2002)

I've recently been diagnosed with IBS and I'm new to the boards as well. Question - I've been following Heather Van Vorous's IBS diet and I'm wondering if rice milk is as good nutritionally as soy?I've made her maple oatmeal bread and it has been a life saver for me. I used soy milk as the recipe calls for, but the rice milk tastes better on cereal so was just wondering if it's just as nutritious and if it will work in the bread as well. Then I'd just buy that.Thanks,Cindy


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Rice milk is not only less likely to elicit a reaction than soy milk, it is not yet genetically modified (unles they slipped it in on me in the US food supply when I was not looking) so that variable is also removed.If you are not rice sensitive (and this is much less likely than soy sensitive)...do the rice milk.MNLPSCome to think of it there is work being done on GM modified herbiocide tolerant rice but I do not think it is in the food supply here yet.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I'm allergic to soy and I use rice milk to make bread all the time. I've used it in other recipes also. If you want to make a cream sauce type thing you have to add cornstarch to thicken it. Otherwise it works just like dairy milk.I don't recommend soy milk because it is one of the most common allergens/sensitivities. Also it has hormones called phytoestrogens that I can't believe are good for anyone except perhaps menopausal women. There's a lot not understood about soy. Soy is aggressively marketed by an organization of soy producers, and they've done a good job of hiding it's downsides and making people think it's some kind of wonder food. It's not.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"...I can't believe are good for anyone except perhaps menopausal women. "Hmmm....now those hot flashes make a lot more sense!MNL


----------



## mertz (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks guys for your replies and Mike for all the extra information. It helps. I really do like the rice milk better. I buy the vanilla flavored low-fat and it's good on cereal.Cindy


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Um, Mike...Who's hot flashes? Yours or hers?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Mine.She is only 34.Or, am I maybe "barking up the wrong hormones"







MNoLady


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike, you do live in the hottest most humid part of the countryBut no, that couldn't have anything to do with it


----------

